# Recipe book



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the best Recipe book with everything mainly using a egg!!! Want something yummy quick just ask me what you are look for and I will post the recipe! enjoy


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sounds like a great book!


----------



## Millie324 (Mar 2, 2013)

It is!!! the writer has a lot of chickens so its all about how she makes recipes with her eggs


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What's the ISBN number to the book?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Or the name?


----------

